# 2012 Lib Tech TRS



## raj0194 (Apr 9, 2008)

I wanted to get everyone's opinion on the Lib Tech TRS. I've searched the board and have seen a lot of good comments about this board. I'm an all mountain rider that likes to ride in the trees and use the mountain for any jumps. Love playing in the POW whenever we get it here in CO. I don't go in the park much. I was at a local store yesterday asking about the Travis Rice model and the salesman there said the TRS would be the better board for my style of riding. Also I would rate my level as Intermediate to Advanced. I'm currently riding the '12 K2 Turbo Dream, which I really like. I wasn't in the market to get a new board but I'm very intrigued about this board after talking with the guy yesterday. Any thoughts and comments would be appreciated.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

It's a good, versitile board for sure. 

Would you be looking to replace your Turbo Dream or just compliment it?

I would think that the TRS is pretty similar to the Turbo Dream so you aren’t going to get a lot of variety if you are looking to just round out your quiver. The Turbo Dream is probably a little floatier in powder and the TRS is probably a little better carving and holding an edge.

The T-Rice is basically a stiffer, more aggressive version of the TRS. The main differences besides stiffness would be that the T-Rice is a mid-wide so the waist is a little wider and the T-Rice has a faster, sintered base.

If you tell us why you are looking for a new board on top of your pretty new Turbo Dream, that will help us give better advice.


----------



## raj0194 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for your response. I would be looking to compliment the TD. Not really looking for a new board, but I keep reading positive things about the Magne-Tracton on the Lib Tech boards which is the main reason I posted the question. Unfortunately I didn't get to do much powder riding with the K2 this year so I can't give it a positive or negative review in that aspect. I rode mostly groomers and trees this year. I'm 5'11' and 185 lbs and my K2 is a 156. The rep who I talked to about the TRS had recommended a 159. If I did purchase a new board I would go with the bigger size.


----------



## chub11 (Apr 8, 2012)

raj0194 said:


> Thanks for your response. I would be looking to compliment the TD. Not really looking for a new board, but I keep reading positive things about the Magne-Tracton on the Lib Tech boards which is the main reason I posted the question. Unfortunately I didn't get to do much powder riding with the K2 this year so I can't give it a positive or negative review in that aspect. I rode mostly groomers and trees this year. I'm 5'11' and 185 lbs and my K2 is a 156. The rep who I talked to about the TRS had recommended a 159. If I did purchase a new board I would go with the bigger size.


Save your money, it's not worth it if you're wanting to complement it. If you want to have a lib board, buy one once you're done with your Turbo Dream.


----------



## raj0194 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks Chub. To add to this topic, would you guys be able to recommend good bindings? I currently have the K2 Auto-Uprise and don't like them at all. On my left foot, front foot, the toe strap keeps falling off as I was riding down the hill. I've tried tightening them but still have no luck in keeping the strap on my boot. The guy at the store recommended the Ride Maestro.


----------



## Ollie78 (Apr 14, 2012)

If you don't already know; the Travis Rice will be available in a "HorsePower" version, next year. The board will be the same with the exception of the all basalt and no fiberglass construction. I have two Lib's one with "HorsePower" and one without---I love the feel and lightness of the "HorsePower". Needless to say, I've already pre-ordered my TR Pro Horsepower, for next year!!


----------



## raj0194 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks Ollie


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Ollie78 said:


> If you don't already know; the Travis Rice will be available in a "HorsePower" version, next year. The board will be the same with the exception of the all basalt and no fiberglass construction. I have two Lib's one with "HorsePower" and one without---I love the feel and lightness of the "HorsePower". Needless to say, I've already pre-ordered my TR Pro Horsepower, for next year!!


The Travis Rice has had horsepower for the past two years. 

Is it the TRS getting horsepower next year?


----------



## chub11 (Apr 8, 2012)

No, it's the skunk ape


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

You already have a great all mountain board that looks like it suits your riding and location well. I think you just have end of season need to buy something syndrome.

Unless you have a specific reason and something you are not getting from the Turbo Dream I wouldn't bother. 

Rider is 95% the board is maybe 5% if not less.

If you do buy a board buy one that has a different feel and different strengths. Thats building a quiver rather than just spending money. Reps love to sell stuff, thats how they earn their money.

Maybe get some bindings or boots or wear, something you actually need to upgrade.


----------



## raj0194 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks Dreampow. I'm definitely having the 'end of season' syndrome. I will be looking into buying some bindings for next season.


----------



## Ollie78 (Apr 14, 2012)

schmitty34 said:


> The Travis Rice has had horsepower for the past two years.
> 
> Is it the TRS getting horsepower next year?


Yes, you are both right, shmitty and chub. I'd confused it with the Skunk Ape, which I was considering first, before I'd decided on the Travis Rice HP (width issues--for my clown feet). Thanks for the friendly reminder (visibly embarrassed).


----------



## NWskunkAPE (Oct 26, 2012)

chub11 said:


> No, it's the skunk ape


Which is a amazing board!


----------



## NWskunkAPE (Oct 26, 2012)

Ollie78 said:


> Yes, you are both right, shmitty and chub. I'd confused it with the Skunk Ape, which I was considering first, before I'd decided on the Travis Rice HP (width issues--for my clown feet). Thanks for the friendly reminder (visibly embarrassed).



If you have larger feet or body the Skunk HP is the perfect board! I rode it and the Rice both felt equal but the skink was more stable but still aggressive


----------



## Ollie78 (Apr 14, 2012)

NWskunkAPE said:


> If you have larger feet or body the Skunk HP is the perfect board! I rode it and the Rice both felt equal but the skink was more stable but still aggressive


Thanks, NWskunkAPE. I actually went ahead and picked up the 2013 Jamie Lynn classic, with the C3 ((just because I wanted to try out a different camber profile)). But, I'm going to go ahead and pick up the horsepower version of the SkunkApe in a 170cm range, later this year. I'm looking forward to the Skunk Ape, as well. I've already got a Birdman in a 180cm, and I LOVE IT!!!


----------

